

How Facebook and Twitter betrays you - adib
http://newsanchormac.com/wp/kitchen/facebook-twitter-betrays/
You will can easily be betrayed by yourself if you use Facebook, Twitter, or even Google Reader for your source of daily news. These sites may lead you to succumb to your primal desires, dulls your perspective and narrow down your world-view.
======
mooism2
Google Reader filters out entries from feeds I've added to it? Really? Is
there any evidence anywhere to back this up?

~~~
adib
For Google Reader's case, it tends to display more to the top of its home page
of the kind of news you click the most (not really _filter_ per se, just make
them harder to find). For Facebook, it hides your friend's updates if you
don't click on them after a while. Lookup Eli Pariser's TED Talk somewhere
from the web (the talk is actually _removed_ from TED's website, which shows
the power of Google's & Facebook's corporate muscles in doing censorship).

~~~
mooism2
That TED talk is here, if anyone else is following:
[http://vodpod.com/watch/5736793-tedtalks-eli-pariser-
beware-...](http://vodpod.com/watch/5736793-tedtalks-eli-pariser-beware-
online-filter-bubbles-eli-pariser-2011)

~~~
adib
Another copy is here: <http://vimeo.com/21341684>

